# x10's worth it.



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Can you hold better? I went and got the victory vap's for this year. And shot my highest score with them.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

harley, as much as I like my x10's, at 40-60yds your Navs will work just as well, imo. I shot Navs for years, started using them when they first came out, and did not switch to x10's until the Pro Tour model came out a few years back. Only reason I switched to the x10 Pro Tours was due to the few 70m and 90m rounds/distances I shoot each year. At those longer distances I did notice some improvement, mainly when shooting in the wind, in my groups with the Pro Tours vs. the Navs. At 40-60yd distances shot for stuff like American rounds, or for NFAA field rounds, I didn't really notice any difference in how either arrow grouped or scored for me.

>>------->


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

CHPro said:


> harley, as much as I like my x10's, at 40-60yds your Navs will work just as well, imo. I shot Navs for years, started using them when they first came out, and did not switch to x10's until the Pro Tour model came out a few years back. Only reason I switched to the x10 Pro Tours was due to the few 70m and 90m rounds/distances I shoot each year. At those longer distances I did notice some improvement, mainly when shooting in the wind, in my groups with the Pro Tours vs. the Navs. At 40-60yd distances shot for stuff like American rounds, or for NFAA field rounds, I didn't really notice any difference in how either arrow grouped or scored for me.
> 
> >>------->


I agree totally! I shot Nav's for years then switched to Pro Tours for the last few. Now I'm back with the new ACG's. Same arrow except these have the sorting code like the X10's (funny since you can't order a C-3 or a B-2, etc.....you just get what they send you!!). I would go with the Navigators and the new 120gr. points!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I have both. The X10s are better at fita distances. I don't notice much improvement (in non-windy conditions) from the Navigators to X10s until I get to 70yds. Inside that I like the Navs better. I don't shoot X10s for field.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

I wouldn't dismiss the new Easton Carbon One shafts. If I was still shooting field, would most likely perfer these to the ACCs I shot. Very skinny shaft with good specs: .003 and +/- 1 gr. Not as straight as some, but for those that have shot ACCs for a while will remember when they were .003s as well and shot better than most of us can hold. They are affordable too, listed a $109 a dozen from lancaster. Add another $20 if you want ACE pin nock bushings and points. Picked up a dozen the other week and did some shooting at 60 yards. Very impressed with their grouping.


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Cartel Triples? They seem to get little to no love on the US side of the pond, but I hear more (both good and bad) about them on European forums.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

I picked up a doz. Triples to replace my shot up Navs. I would recomend that you over spine at least one size maybe two. I wish I had . I'll probably cut them down for the wife. Had trouble with the loose fit of the nock pins too!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes they are if you are serious about it helps a lot in the wind


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I would highly recommend the CX Nano shaft as a superior arrow shaft if you decide to change from the Navigators. While the X 10 is a great shaft, I find the Nano a less expensive, and also a better arrow as well.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Any of the higher end arrows are better for "Better Shooters" What they do for a better shooter will show up in the X-count, not so much in points. Better shooters need this kind of edge mentally and mechanically. For a field shooter that shoots close to 500, but not quite there, or has a tendency to lose an arrow during a field round. Save your money and get a quality middle of the road shaft. If you lose more that 3 arrows a season because of bad shooting, X10's will break your heart and your piggy-bank.


----------

